# 1432 monark flats boat



## redslayer8585 (Oct 8, 2012)

so i started on my little flats boat conversion today. i feel like i have a pretty good platform to start with. its a 1977 monark 1432. i know what everybody says about decking a 1432 but i think i'll be ok as im coming from fishing on a kayak and this is like the titanic compared to that so i dont think stability is an issue! anyway i sanded the hull, painted the bottom with rustoleum topside, took out the middle bench, and rebuilt the transom today. i had to build up the transom a little to accomodate a 1983 merc 18 thats gonna be hanging off the back. plans are to deck the front to the second rib, deck the back to just in front of the seat, and put a floor down. also i want to use an igloo 54qt as a seat and casting/poling platform. let me know what you guys think and any suggestions!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like you got a plan that should work. I would suggest that you connect the jack plate to the inside of the transom also, maybe with some flat stock or plate and use the four bolts that you already have there. It may help prevent flexing the ply. JMHO 

Hope that makes sense :beer: 

oh and :WELCOME:


----------



## Xpress_442 (Oct 9, 2012)

Are those bolts in the transom stainless steel?


----------



## redslayer8585 (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah im going to cut a piece of 1/8 aluminum sheet today to fit the little jack plate i made to stiffen it up a bit. i believe they are stainless bolts in the transom i dont know i had them laying around from a previous project. i put the motor on last night and it seemed pretty sturdy. i stood on the cav plate and bounced up and down and i go about 210 so it may hold that 18.


----------



## Xpress_442 (Oct 9, 2012)

The reason I ask is because if they are anything other than aluminum or stainless they will eat holes in the boat


----------



## redslayer8585 (Oct 15, 2012)

So i did some more work to the boat this weekend. got the sides painted and i built a little tiller extension with pvc. i think it turned out pretty good. its going to sit right where i need it when i get the rear deck installed. I took her out for a test run on friday and boy let me tell you, i can definitely tell a difference without that middle seat. o well maybe when i put the decks and floor in it will stiffen it back up. all in all it did really good, the jack plate help up well to my 18hp and i didnt have any leaky rivets so i would call it a success.


----------



## redslayer8585 (Nov 30, 2012)

been working on the boat some the past few weeks. i got alot done. put new lights on my trailer that i got at kmart on clearance for 3 bucks each!!  i painted the inside and added a deck to the front and got seats and pedistals to go with it. got a new motor too 1986 honda 7.5hp 4 stroke. only paid 300 bucks for it from the original owner and it runs like a top! anyway let me know what you guys think.


----------



## PWH (Nov 30, 2012)

The paint is awesome! What is it?


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 1, 2012)

Man sick little flats boat, love what you did with that wood jack plate! Good call and good thinkin, how skinny does she run?


----------



## redslayer8585 (Dec 1, 2012)

thanks. for the paint i used hunters specialties camo paint on the outside and rustoleum topside on the inside then i splattered it with black and dark green rustoleum. o and i had to cut the little jack plate off! the new motor i got was just a little short for it. i can still rum flat out in about 8-10 inches though.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm I'd have thought you could run skinner than that, but o well.


----------



## redslayer8585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I probably could but i just havent tried it yet. i guess 8-10 is where my limit is not the boat's!


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya I hear you Reds, I was thinkin about customizing a Gheenoe next, like cutting apart an old shitty 15 fter to put higher sides and widen it so like split it in half, make it just like a flats boat with walk around sides etc. Kinda like a custom Super Gheenoe. I got a buddy that built 2 of his own flats boats already one off plans the other custom himself.


----------



## redslayer8585 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got around to building a legit jack plate finally. im really happy how it turned out should give me a few more inches and a couple mph too. my little tin is turning into a flats boat slowly but surely! let me know what you guys think!


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 1, 2013)

I really like the jack plate! Only thing I would have done different would have been to cut whatever type lumber that is with the grain running up and down and not cross ways to help prevent splitting. I would definitely tether the motor to the boat.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jan 1, 2013)

What size aluminum angle are you useing for the jack plate?


----------



## redslayer8585 (Jan 1, 2013)

i was thinking the same thing about the grain of the wood but it was a 2x12 that i had from a previous project and it fit the jack plate perfectly. im definitely going to tether the motor to the boat ive seen what happens when its not!


----------



## redslayer8585 (Jan 1, 2013)

the angle is 2x2x1/8. i wanted 1/4 but couldnt find it at a reasonable price. i was a little worried about the strength of it but when it was all built, i think the transom will fall off before the jack plate will flex! i got 4 inches of setback and 3.5 inches of rise out of it and the 2x12 definitely strengthened it up alot and im only hanging a 7.5 on it so i think i will be ok.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 1, 2013)

Yep I agree!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice lookin jackplate you got goin on there, you gettin that boat wet and gettin any fishies?


----------



## redslayer8585 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well its been a little cold here around my neck of the woods but i guess you can always count on the sheephead! a nice 4.5 pounder. luckily the bull reds are still around but not as common as they were a couple months ago. im sure it will kick back off good around march or so. just working on getting the boat how i want it while i have time to think about something other than trying to outsmart some fish! lol


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice! Sweet little boat, all a man needs


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking Good man! 
I really like the jackplate idea.
I have been thinking of building one for my boat.
Why did you opt for the 7.5 over the 18?


----------



## redslayer8585 (Jan 6, 2013)

The 18hp that i had on the boat was one that i picked up for 100 bux off a friend of mine and needless to say it was "tired". It was begining to be a money pit (i.e. working on it all week just to use it 2 days on the weekend). Anyway, i wanted something a little more dependable and it just happened to be a 7.5 honda! Now it starts on the first pull and i dont have to worry about breaking down in some back bayou and having to call my friend to come tow me back to the dock!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Jan 6, 2013)

I understand you there.
I have a Evinrude 50Hp on my 1860 that is like that.
Itll run liike a champ at home on muffs,but put it in the water and it doesnt wanna do anything but act up.
I spend more time jackin with the boat than I do fishing.
My cousin says it just dont like river water.. #-o 
Any how your boat is looking good, Keep us updated!


----------



## xXT.WARDXx (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm just curious what you used to paint the bottom of the boat.


----------



## thomasrodco (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello, first time poster... I have a 1432 myself that is set up with low decking, 4hp, etc..





I am planning to take it to Islamorada for Tarpon fishing in May, and wanted to get your opinion on if this is dumb or not?
I will only be fishing in the gulfside, and don't plan to be out when the weather looks crappy.


thanks


----------

